# I've Given Up On Trying to Type Myself - Can Someone Help Me Figure Out My MBTI?



## Callie Rose (Sep 13, 2011)

Title says it all. I think I've studied Myers Briggs enough that I can type other people, but I can't land a typing on myself and I'm sick of it. I have literally been every single type at some point in my life, and it is ridiculous. If someone could post some questions to weed out what's going on that would be awesome. No links to other sites please - you read enough of those and it can make you even more confused. I'd like to just figure this out through conversation and examples.

Thanks in advance; this one could be a doozy.

Callie Rose


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Callie Rose said:


> Title says it all. I think I've studied Myers Briggs enough that I can type other people, but I can't land a typing on myself and I'm sick of it. I have literally been every single type at some point in my life, and it is ridiculous. If someone could post some questions to weed out what's going on that would be awesome. No links to other sites please - you read enough of those and it can make you even more confused. I'd like to just figure this out through conversation and examples.
> 
> Thanks in advance; this one could be a doozy.
> 
> Callie Rose


Lol Calie Rose, just by looking at your picture i wanna say ESFP, cuz i had a neighbor who was an ESFP type who used to love to entertain often by the pool with drinks, your pic reminds me so much of him, just in a female version, lol 

ESFP's love to entertain, party, and socialize with people in a fun and lighthearted way. They don't like really deep conversations much, especially from an intuitive personality type, cause they are such strong sensors they don't connect deeply on the intuitive level. They love to see everyone having a good time and they can quite be the life of the party! Hence their title "Performers", true Entertainers. They make people feel very welcome and they love to meet new friends. They just love to have fun with people! I think they all love to dance alot too!

So, what you think, is that how you see yourself?


----------



## Callie Rose (Sep 13, 2011)

Dreamer777 said:


> Lol Calie Rose, just by looking at your picture i wanna say ESFP, cuz i had a neighbor who was an ESFP type who used to love to entertain often by the pool with drinks, your pic reminds me so much of him, just in a female version, lol
> 
> ESFP's love to entertain, party, and socialize with people in a fun and lighthearted way. They don't like really deep conversations much, especially from an intuitive personality type, cause they are such strong sensors they don't connect deeply on the intuitive level. They love to see everyone having a good time and they can quite be the life of the party! Hence their title "Performers", true Entertainers. They make people feel very welcome and they love to meet new friends. They just love to have fun with people! I think they all love to dance alot too!
> 
> So, what you think, is that how you see yourself?


The picture's actually from the TV show "Nikita", which I love. She's a badass,, so I chose this picture.

As for the ESFP description, I like to have a good time, and I get really excited about things and like people, but that's really not the whole picture. This would fit my sister more (although I think she's a ENFP). I'm more reserved, but still very open, honest, reckless, and caring, as well as fun to be with and a little overenthusiastic and loud in certain situations. I'm a really contradictory person.

-Direct and confident, a leader, likes to do things in the moment
- Friendly and fun to be with, but when insecure and around new people, I tend to try to act more mature and cooler than I actually am
- Needs a lot of time alone in order to unwind and just get away from everything
- Creative writer (when I have the time or inspiration strikes perfectly)
- Procrastinator
- Likes to debate and can be a bitch when necessary; some people think I get way too worked up about issues that are important to me
- Avoids conflict with family members
- Known as the "bookworm" in school at a young age, but I wasn't really a nerd; I just loved to learn, to pick up a book and get wrapped up in it. I'm great at languages, writing, and history, and pretty good at math and science, though not great. The amount of mental math I can do is ridiculous.
- Despite a really good memory for detail, I frequently forget where I leave stuff. Don't ask me where my cell phone is; hopefully it's not in the washing machine (again...).
- 2nd degree black belt in Taekwondo; I've been doing it since I was 8 (and gave up six years of dance training to continue with it, although it was hard for me to decide between the two).
- Loves to sing, dance, and act; I loved to perform as a kid and would frequently direct/create plays and star in them, usually with my sister as my lovely assistant.
- I can see things on a global perspective or get nitty-gritty - it varies between the two. It bothers me when people don't care about what's happening in the world or about issues of injustice or fairness - I'm especially stubborn when it comes to gender discrimination and gay rights, because I believe people should be treated equally. Simple as that. And yet I tend to lose sight of the big picture because the present seems more important to deal with first.
- As a kid, I was perfectly happy playing alone or with one friend, but I LOOOVED having a group of friends. In elementary school, I was a little immature, and while I wanted SO BAD to be friends with everyone, I quickly discovered that being so enthusiastic, loud, and inappropriate was not the way to get friends. Apparently, neither was bragging about my achievements. (I think I thought that they would be excited and happy for me if I told them about it, because I was excited and happy and wanted to share that excitement. Or I was just a power-seeking bitch at the age of 8. Not quite sure which.) Still, I was seen as the reserved, studious one because I was unafraid to admit I liked school.
- I used to think that the more "popular" kids had idealized lifestyles and hated how "easy" it was for them to be friends with everyone; I hated not being liked by people and used to get along with adults and smart, caring kids better than the idiots in my grades.
- I take (and still take) things at face value. It's caused problems.
- I am determined to succeed. For me, a lot hinges on getting into an excellent college so I can start the rest of my life and, to a certain extent, live up to what my mom (the only person who can really push me around) wants from me. I want to do something with my life - something where I'm having fun and (maybe) making a difference or some kind of cool influence on events. I want to know that I'm influential, capable, respected, and kickass.
- As a little kid I tested as a INFJ but am almost certain I'm not one. I'm probably more likely to be a ENTP or ENFP before that, but I don't even think I'm that.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

I see strong ESFP in your post! I mean, everyone can be a little different to each other, every personality type is not exactly like their type, but dominantly they are alike, but of course everyone is a unique individual.

Here is a small description from cognitiveprocesses.com:

ESFP - Motivator Presenter 
Theme is performance. Warm, charming, and witty. Want to impact and help others, to evoke their enjoyment, and to stimulate them to act. Want to make a difference and do something meaningful. Often masterful at showmanship, entertaining, motivating, and presenting. Thrive on social interaction, joyful living, and the challenge of the unknown. Like helping people get what they want and need, facilitating them to get results.

See, like the INFJ in wanting to help others to get what they want and need, see that is the way of the ESFP also, maybe that's why you thought INFJ at a younger age. 

_- Loves to sing, dance, and act; I loved to perform as a kid and would frequently direct/create plays and star in them, usually with my sister as my lovely assistant._

This is a sign i always look for in children knowing when i see it in them, i know right away they are the ESFP Performers/Entertainers, it's so easy to tell. The Performer always shows strongly in kids, like it just can't hide!

lol @ the cel phone in the washing machine! haha  

Usually alot of singers and actors are ESFP's and they all sang and acted as kids even if just in their home and neighborhood, school and not on any acknowledged professional level, they just do it instinctively, they are born naturals at it, it's in them, they just flow with that kind of energy.

Here is some info from personalitypage.com (i know you said no links, but it's hard to not bring something in from some site)

ESFPs generally have the following traits: 

Live in the present moment 
Are stimulated and excited by new experiences 
Practical and realistic 
Warmly interested in people 
Know how to have a good time, and how to make things fun for others 
Independent and resourceful 
Spontaneous - seldom plan ahead 
Hate structure and routine 
Dislike theory and long written explanations 
Feel special bond with children and animals 
Strongly developed aesthetic appreciation for things 
Great people skills 
ESFPs are good at many things, but will not be happy unless they have a lot of contact with people, and a lot of new experiences. They should choose careers which provide them with the opportunity to use their great people skills and practical perspective, which will also provide them with enough new challenges that they will not become bored. 

The following list of professions is built on our impressions of careers which would be especially suitable for an ESFP. It is meant to be a starting place, rather than an exhaustive list. There are no guarantees that any or all of the careers listed here would be appropriate for you, or that your best career match is among those listed. 

Possible Career Paths for the ESFP: 

Artists, Performers and Actors 
Sales Representatives 
Counselors / Social Work 
Child Care 
Fashion Designers 
Interior Decorators 
Consultants 
Photographers 

I think you will know exactly what you want to do as you go through life day to each new day and new ideas and new possibilities. You have the social energy, the people skills, and the zest for life to have fun, there is no stopping you once you get into a career or hobby that you love! Seek and you will find! 

I think you have endless possibilities to choose from with your natural talents and skills, follow your heart! 

What you think about any of those careers listed above? Any appeal to you, you can combine too, look at speech motivators, they combine motivation with getting paid! Now it makes me wonder if Jillian Michaels is actually an ESFP??? hmmmm....never thought of that before....

But anyhows, you can go for something in the causes for the lesser also, like just find what you absolutely love doing, and you will be GRRREAAAT at it, you got what it takes!!


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Callie Rose said:


> Title says it all. I think I've studied Myers Briggs enough that I can type other people, but I can't land a typing on myself and I'm sick of it. I have literally been every single type at some point in my life, and it is ridiculous. If someone could post some questions to weed out what's going on that would be awesome. No links to other sites please - you read enough of those and it can make you even more confused. I'd like to just figure this out through conversation and examples.
> 
> Thanks in advance; this one could be a doozy.



Callie Rose, 

From the self-description below, I have almost no doubts that you are an ENFP. You say that you do not agree with this ; that's not a problem -- tell us, why _not_ so? 


What is/are the preference(s) (letters) that are giving you a bit of trouble? 

Overall, one has only to figure out four-letters, something many forget. We should be serious with this here analysis, none of that half-baked statements bonanza we so often find within these threads. I, for one, am willing to help you settle down on this.


Edit : On second thought, ENTP also seems likely, albeit a bit less.


----------



## Callie Rose (Sep 13, 2011)

Ludi said:


> Callie Rose,
> 
> From the self-description below, I have almost no doubts that you are an ENFP. You say that you do not agree with this ; that's not a problem -- tell us, why _not_ so?
> 
> ...


I'd say that I know for certain that I'm a xxxP (haha), and it's more than likely that I'm a ExxP, but S/N and T/F give me trouble because I can identify with all of them.

I use Ne a lot, but who's to say I don't use Se? Also, my Si, while not great, is definitely not in the fourth (inferior) position because I have a great memory in general an for details. My Ni is used sometimes, but on cognitive tests it's abysmal.

I use a lot of Te, but also an insane amount of Fe, just with trying to keep people happy. I've wanted to connect with others and I want to be liked - even now (stupid me) I still care about how I appear to other people in terms of looks, behavior, kickassery, etc.

I refuse to say ENFP because I know someone of the type and I am certainly NOT that loose, hippie-like, moody (okay maybe on that one), or wimpy. I care about global issues but not to an extreme extent. I'm well-liked by my friends and by people I meet with no pretense because I'm an open, exciting, enthusiastic person, but others don't seem to really know how I'll react. Meanwhile, my ENFP friend is basically loved by everyone, even the girl she claims is someone who will be her enemy for life. It's ridiculous.

Also, said ENFP friend has, like, no drive to do well in certain things, whereas I aim to succeed in everything. I'd like to be great at things even if it's my first time doing them, and while I may mess up a little at the beginning, I usually come out okay. In gym, though it's not my best subject I'm pretty coordinated, and even if something's hard I go full force and try to do my best. My friend, on the other hand, makes fun of her unathletic self as well as my supposedly unathletic self and just gets me pissed off. Then, she doesn't try and just sinks into further passiveness. She has drive to succeed in only the things she likes, whereas I just wanna succeed.

Also, would the insanity of having a ExTJ mother influence me as much if I were a ENFP? Wouldn't I strike out on my own? My ENFP friend and my mother do not get along AT ALL, but even though my mom and I have our differences, I like to think she respects me and would let me do my own thing. Maybe.

Also, she hates what she calls a "business-like" attitude, which is that I'm pragmatic and do what it takes to succeed, even if it means suppressing my beliefs (although I will speak out - I'm very direct). She's very anti-business (lol. Oh, god, I just used lol).

I haven't described Se, much, but believe me, I use it a lot. I'm an in-the-moment type of person, I decide things on impulse, I look around, see a problem, and solve it with action, not with dreaming up random connections. I can be dreamier than my extremely grounded mother, but if someone says I can't do something I'm the first to try and do it. I love the adrenaline rush that comes with doing risky things even though the image I project is not that of a risktaker, and I love to just feel the moment and do what comes naturally.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

You strike me as an ENTP. Do you identify w/ Fred & George from Harry Potter? lol


----------



## Callie Rose (Sep 13, 2011)

Serial Hero said:


> You strike me as an ENTP. Do you identify w/ Fred & George from Harry Potter? lol


A little bit because of my ingenuity, but I was never that reckless. More dauntless, I suppose. I identified with Harry's brave streak and sense of justice, and with Hermione being a girl who was unafraid to be who she was.

But yeah, I never really identified with Fred and George. They were cool but not excessively so.


----------



## Callie Rose (Sep 13, 2011)

I think you might have gotten the wrong impression of me from my description, but I now think I'm probably a ESFJ, ENFJ, or ESFP. Could someone please give examples of some of the differences?


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

"Likes to debate and can be a bitch when necessary; some people think I get way too worked up about issues that are important to me." - Fi most likely, but certainly F.

"Despite a really good memory for detail, I frequently forget where I leave stuff. Don't ask me where my cell phone is; hopefully it's not in the washing machine (again...)." S inferior?

"It bothers me when people don't care about what's happening in the world or about issues of injustice or fairness - I'm especially stubborn when it comes to gender discrimination and gay rights, because I believe people should be treated equally. Simple as that." Fi

"Still, I was seen as the reserved, studious one because I was unafraid to admit I liked school." Fi

ENFP or ESFP seems likely, I could be off though, kind of worn out right now. I guess ISFP is possible, but you sound like an ExFP...


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

(i still say a picture paints a thousand words and that picture is so ESFP!  and by what you say too of course, especially that performing when you were a child! 

_"I think you might have gotten the wrong impression of me from my description, but I now think I'm probably a ESFJ, ENFJ, or ESFP. Could someone please give examples of some of the differences?"_ 

how about just look at function orders and title descriptions:

ESFP – Se Fi Te Ni ENTERTAINERS, PERFORMERS, MOTIVATORS, PRESENTERS
ENTJ – Te Ni Se Fi GENERALS, EXECUTIVES, STRATEGISTS, MOBILIZERS
ESFJ – Fe Si Ne Ti DUTIFUL HOSTS, CONTROLLERS, CAREGIVERS, CARETAKERS, FACILITATORS
ENTP – Ne Ti Fe Si INNOVATERS, VISIONARIES, EXPLORERS, INVENTORS
ENFP – Ne Fi Te Si SOCIAL PHILOSOPHERS, INSPIRERS, DISCOVERERS, ADVOCATES

EDIT: (forgot to add ENFJ)
ENFJ - Fe Ni Se Ti GROWTH TEACHERS, GIVERS, ENVISIONERS, MENTORS


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Callie Rose said:


> I'd say that I know for certain that I'm a xxxP (haha), and it's more than likely that I'm a ExxP, but S/N and T/F give me trouble because I can identify with all of them.



That is good information. Let us suppose you are a Perceiver then. Because you identify more with the extraverted functions ( Ne, Te, Fe, Se), it is indeed likely that you are mainly Extraverted. 

As for the other two letters...I reckon that you are more of an intuitive (Ne) than a sensor (Se) :

- You sometimes enjoy creative writing , which is not something a person repressing intuition would, at all.

- Likewise, you admit to liking school, being a covert 'bookworm' and having some aptitude for languages, history and science ; again, this is the polar opposite of a sensing preference.

- You enjoy debate ; if your preference is more for eloquence and verbal fluency than on outright fronting, that is an indicator of Ne rather than Se.

- You are «forgetful», but then you also say that you have «a good memory for details». Contradiction here...

- Creating and directing plays ... this is quite the realm of extraverted perceiving (Se or Ne). But the process of creating and presenting the plot and dialogue is more down to iNtuition , whereas Se would be keener on improvising the mannerisms, the «eye-catching» part of performance itself.

- You see the big picture, but more often than not, you get distracted. This is merely a trait of the ExxPs.

- You would rather be with the smart, caring kids instead of the popular ones : this one shows the Ne-Se split well. The Ne-dominant person, however easy it may be to fit in and to get through the motions , is likely to be drawn towards the more eccentric crowd, deeply down assuming they are one of them. The Se-dominant person would prefer to get on with the in-crowd, and is probably dismissive of anyone who they may deem 'unpopular' or 'detrimental for their image'.

- Giving most value to education and making a difference, especially on matters that are important to the self. I see N and F there, do you not?


Overall, Ne seems more likely.

Let us be reminded that we are attempting to draw meaning from your behaviour patterns ; cognitive functions are only correlated to behaviour, they are not the necessary-and-sufficient causes of all your actions and reactions by any means. Only you, by way of introspection, can come to a sure conclusion on each letter. 

By the same reason, you should not deny you being a certain type just because _one _friend of yours is and seems to differ in behaviour ; not only that is a weak analogy , logically speaking, but also, you cannot, for comparison, rely mostly on sets of behaviour, i.e. personality, in order to come out with cognitive types, which are just sets of mental tendencies, _not _personality. 

There is a widespread confusion of Ne and Se, I think. Both are extraverted perception functions, so they are _both _linked to impulse, risk-taking , exploring, «grabbing life by the horns» and action (yes, Ne as well, though in introverts - the INPs - the Ne is in second position and is more likely to work in 'dream-mode' , only according to the needs of Fi / Ti, which is not the case with ENPs). 

But that is what they have in common. This comparison between Ne and Se - dominance may help:


Se: better at spotting superficial, concrete patterns ( e.g. visual , auditive )
Ne: better at spotting subversive, abstract patterns ( e.g. verbal , geometrical ) 


Se : more driven towards sensual pursuits, finding thrills / stimuli for the physical senses ; most put off by anything demanding independent abstraction. 

Ne : more excited about projects, putting their knowledge to good use in unknown situations ; most put off by anything demanding painstaking sensorial precision.

Se: A pragmatist overall, prefers the thought of self-stability and improving their own standards of living.

Ne : An idealist overall , prefers the thought of personal growth and changing the standards of society.


----------



## Callie Rose (Sep 13, 2011)

Ludi said:


> That is good information. Let us suppose you are a Perceiver then. Because you identify more with the extraverted functions ( Ne, Te, Fe, Se), it is indeed likely that you are mainly Extraverted.
> 
> As for the other two letters...I reckon that you are more of an intuitive (Ne) than a sensor (Se) :
> 
> ...


In reply to what you wrote, just to sort some stuff out...

- The creative writing is a tricky thing. It turns out great when I can write something, but usually what happens is I'll have an idea, start writing, and not really know where to go next. Mind you, I love it when I'm in that zone and can write over 1,000 words an hour, but that rarely happens. It usually doesn't get past character development and the first few scenes.
- I always identified languages with Ne and Se, and history with Si, so while they could be intuitive (and even NF) I don't really see them as that. Science isn't really my strength even though I've gotten decent grades: while I've gotten A's in it for most of my life, physics is brutal, chem made me miserable, and I love biology but have a B/B+ in my AP class.
- I like debating for both but prefer confrontation. That's part of why I thought I was a T for so long - I'm unafraid to tell people what I think and get up in their face about it or really snarky if necessary. Informal debate is really fun because it actually applies to real life and you could change someone's perspective, learn something new, or win. 
- When it comes to mental details, I'm really good, as well as details of my environment. I can remember little details from things that happened twelve years ago. I know where stuff is and where other people's stuff is...just not my own. I'm disorganized as hell in my belongings, not in my work.
- I don't remember which was more important to me in the plays - since I was totally in charge, I think I had to use intuition while directing and sensing while acting. Mostly though, since I think we mostly acted out stories that already existed (with maybe a slight twist), it wasn't particularly innovative.
- I don't know that I assumed I was one of the eccentric crowd. I just sort of went where I felt was the right fit for me at the time, in the right moment. I wanted to be friends with the cool kids (and was friends with a couple of them for a little bit), but I found that they rejected me instead of the other way around. By the time I grew up a bit they already didn't like me, so I didn't like them. I don't like not being liked, and I think finding a crowd that meshed with me had to do with my Fi screaming for friends. Believe me, I've had my share of shaking off people who were way too needy, annoying, or immature in recent years, but that was my experience in grade school.
- Okay, can't really disagree with you there. I like having fun, but I hate people who don't do anything productive and/or meaningful with their life. (If you're productive but ethical, that's perfectly okay with me.) I don't think that EVERYONE needs to help the world, but there are some people who should. Helping the world, though, has more to do with Fe/Fi instead of the S/N realm, no?

And urggh at that last description because I identify with both of them!

Quick question: Who is more competitive, ESFP or ENFP? I ask because I am ridiculously competitive and extremely stubborn about it, too. I like to win. I'm mad if I don't. Even if it's something I haven't put hard work into, I just like to be the best at everything.

I know I'm making this difficult. Sorry.


----------



## IndigoOceans (Jan 20, 2012)

-Why do you need to label yourself? Labels create restrictions and limits the ability to expand. Most of my life I always felt different. I reacted to situations vastly different than most people did and it caused me some discomfort. I wasted so much of my time trying to 'fit the mold' and act like everyone else did. But as I've experienced more I realized that I am all possible personality types and I utilize each and everyone when its necessary. I stopped trying to force my will and just allow myself to 'be'. From what Ive read you appear to be dynamic and have many traits interacting simultaneously- I would rather be that way. 
I am the same. I don't feel like I 'fit' into any one particular group. I also like to 'feel the moment' and just go with it.
- all the best ; )


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

You have very strong Te whatever you are.


----------



## Callie Rose (Sep 13, 2011)

How can you tell that I have strong Te?


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Callie Rose said:


> How can you tell that I have strong Te?


You separate and organize your thoughts in a very structured way with all the bullets and lists. That's usually indicative of a strong Je.


----------



## Callie Rose (Sep 13, 2011)

I just thought it would be easier...I don't really consider myself to be ExTJ. what would be some evidence that would convince you of that?


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

I think you're an ESFP. Saw a lot of Se in your post and even some Ni. I didn't see much of what I would consider Ne. I agree that you're also on the Fi/Te axis.


----------



## Callie Rose (Sep 13, 2011)

allisreal said:


> I think you're an ESFP. Saw a lot of Se in your post and even some Ni. I didn't see much of what I would consider Ne. I agree that you're also on the Fi/Te axis.


Thanks for the input. Were there any specific things you saw that pointed you towards ESFP? I just wanna get a sense of the reasons behind it.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Callie Rose said:


> I just thought it would be easier...I don't really consider myself to be ExTJ. what would be some evidence that would convince you of that?


I don't think you're an ExTJ, I think you're an ExFP. I'm just saying you have strong tertiary Te.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

> - Friendly and fun to be with, but when insecure and around new people, I tend to try to act more mature and cooler than I actually am





> Direct and confident, a leader, likes to do things in the moment


The above both have elements of Se and/or Te. They also highlight your type 3 wing. 


> Despite a really good memory for detail, I frequently forget where I leave stuff. Don't ask me where my cell phone is; hopefully it's not in the washing machine (again...).


Again Se...Maybe inferior Si, but I think this is more Se.


> - 2nd degree black belt in Taekwondo; I've been doing it since I was 8 (and gave up six years of dance training to continue with it, although it was hard for me to decide between the two).
> - Loves to sing, dance, and act; I loved to perform as a kid and would frequently direct/create plays and star in them, usually with my sister as my lovely assistant.


Here you are describing a more stereotypical form of Se. A love of sports, acting, singing, and dancing doesn't automatically brand you as an Se user, but it certainly is positive points in that direction. 


> - I can see things on a global perspective or get nitty-gritty - it varies between the two. It bothers me when people don't care about what's happening in the world or about issues of injustice or fairness - I'm especially stubborn when it comes to gender discrimination and gay rights, because I believe people should be treated equally. Simple as that. And yet I tend to lose sight of the big picture because the present seems more important to deal with first.


Talking about losing of the big picture for the sake of the present says Se/inferior Ni to me. I don't really see Ne as a "big picture" function. At least for me, if I am creating a bigger picture it is built up from connecting dots together. It is far from linear. As far as your values are concerned, what you wrote sounded very Fi (actually very similar to mine, especially in it resulting in your desire for everyone to be treated fairly. Not to say that Fe users and tert. and inferior Fi user necessarily don't want the same thing, but this type of thing is constantly on my mind) 


> - As a kid, I was perfectly happy playing alone or with one friend, but I LOOOVED having a group of friends. In elementary school, I was a little immature, and while I wanted SO BAD to be friends with everyone, I quickly discovered that being so enthusiastic, loud, and inappropriate was not the way to get friends. Apparently, neither was bragging about my achievements. (I think I thought that they would be excited and happy for me if I told them about it, because I was excited and happy and wanted to share that excitement. Or I was just a power-seeking bitch at the age of 8. Not quite sure which.) Still, I was seen as the reserved, studious one because I was unafraid to admit I liked school.


I see a combination of Se, Fi, and Te here. I will say it does look a bit like Fe, but I really don't think it is. I think your SeFi desired having many friends, yet SeTe through trial and error figured out that you weren't going about it the most productive way...And good for you for not being afraid to admit you like school  



> - I take (and still take) things at face value. It's caused problems.


umm...Se lol


> - I am determined to succeed. For me, a lot hinges on getting into an excellent college so I can start the rest of my life and, to a certain extent, live up to what my mom (the only person who can really push me around) wants from me. I want to do something with my life - something where I'm having fun and (maybe) making a difference or some kind of cool influence on events. I want to know that I'm influential, capable, respected, and kickass.


Again Type 3...and I definitely agree with posters who say you exhibit a fair amount of Te, but you're not a Te dominant. 

And as far Ne in general goes, I just didn't see it. You didn't seem to have much of a random-connection/outside-the-box introspective mentality that seems typical of Ne-doms.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Callie Rose said:


> And urggh at that last description because I identify with both of them!
> 
> Quick question: Who is more competitive, ESFP or ENFP? I ask because I am ridiculously competitive and extremely stubborn about it, too. I like to win. I'm mad if I don't. Even if it's something I haven't put hard work into, I just like to be the best at everything.
> 
> I know I'm making this difficult. Sorry.



Yes, you are making it a bit difficult there!, but don't worry, I believe all we want is to ease it up for you.


Both ENFP and ESFP are competitive , it depends on the kind of competition ; Ne-dominant minds would prefer winning by wit ; Se-dominant minds would do it by being (rather unwittingly if charmingly) overwhelming.

Try to stay focused on the big picture here, do not second-guess too much, go through what are most sure of. Be as abstract as possible, otherwise you will never pin it down as a result of pidgeon-holing yourself into some profile. Do not mind the profiles. Focus on the _preferences _themselves.

I still reckon you have Ne as a dominant function ; Se would avoid being caught up in idea-juggling like this. You are articulate, interested in Jungian psychology -- the iNtuition is right up there. It's hard to argue with this, Callie  

(By the way, what makes you sure that your mentioned friend is not an INFP?)

Now all you have to figure out is the judgment preference ; a T would not be a bad fit, as the ENTP can exude Te, thanks to the extraversion of the secondary Ti. Liking history is not necessarily an 'F thing'. In truth...ENTP sounds very likely!

An urge to help the world...I believe it would be more down to N. S-driven persons tend to be more conservative and not very interested in participating in progressive measures. Furthermore, Ne applies to the growth of society , whereas Ni is more focused on the growth of the individual.

An NT would be more inclined to work within the impersonal systems of the world, in order to be as denotative as possible , whereas NFs are more inclined to subjectivity, seeking or helping others seek a sense of identity and harmony at large or with the self. 


Which of these quotes do you most identify with? 

"I keep waiting to meet a man who has more balls than I do."


or 


"Many people today believe that cynicism requires courage. Actually, cynicism is the height of cowardice. It is innocence and open-heartedness that requires the true courage - however often we are hurt as a result of it."


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

allisreal said:


> And as far Ne in general goes, I just didn't see it. You didn't seem to have much of a random-connection/outside-the-box introspective mentality that seems typical of Ne-doms.


Ne is not introspective, it is not truly «random» but rather pattern-seeking, and it is certainly not as «outside-the-box» as Ni. You are using too connotative a definition for the function. Please reconsider it.


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

Callie Rose said:


> Title says it all. I think I've studied Myers Briggs enough that I can type other people, but I can't land a typing on myself and I'm sick of it. I have literally been every single type at some point in my life, and it is ridiculous. If someone could post some questions to weed out what's going on that would be awesome. No links to other sites please - you read enough of those and it can make you even more confused. I'd like to just figure this out through conversation and examples.
> 
> Thanks in advance; this one could be a doozy.
> 
> Callie Rose


People can get confused with an either or mentality. Think of I/E N/S T/F P/J as opposite ends of the same scale rather than black and white categories divided by a fine line.

My family used to think I was much more extraverted when I was younger because I talked so much more, and when ever we'd walk into a bank or supermarket Id endlessly chat away with the cashier, teller or in store service assistant and they were complete strangers.

But now I realise I wasn't an E. This E like behaviour could be explained by other things. I was a kid with a vivid imagination and a desire to learn and you learn by asking questions, which is what drove my desire to socialise. The fact that I didn't get nervous talking to strangers was more due to the innocence of being a child rather than the typically associated approachable nature of an extravert. As I became older my folks said I became more reserved.

N versus S. Well this was a no brainer. I'm far to absent minded to be concerned with present realities and immediate details even though I am picky about things I do care about i.e. splitting bills, the food I eat, the movies and tv shows I like this again comes down to the fact that it's easier for me to concentrate on them because their important or I'm simply more interested in them. Most of the day the physical surroundings serve as a starting point for seemingly endless imaginary possibilities. No matter the location, a bar, club, restaurant I can never just fully stop and enjoy the moment. I'm always thinking of what if this happens, or it would be cool if this happened from that.

T versus F. T's tend to be more thick skinned and are less upset by criticism. It's not to say they always accept it but in general pay less attention to it than F's. F's tend to be better at reading non verbal cues like body language, facial expressions and tone of voice. T's will tend to straight shoot more and provide a solution in a time of crisis as opposed to emotional support. Keep in mind what I said before these are scaled preferences not boxed preferences and I noticed I did one more than the other.

P versus J. I plan incessantly. Not to say I follow through on it alot though. It's almost as if I like drawing up the schematics of circumstances or situations and am happy just leaving it at that. Also I live a fairly routined life however this again doesn't mean J over P so much as it does mean I do stuff that I'm comfortable with and am unlikely to step out of my comfort zone. I could care less about the day to day details that perhaps and SJ excels in.

This perspective is offered to you from my stand point as a way of seeing that characteristics could be misconstrude from coming from both, but when you get down to the essence, there are subtle differences that make me lean more one way than another even if only marginally.


----------



## Callie Rose (Sep 13, 2011)

Ludi said:


> Yes, you are making it a bit difficult there!, but don't worry, I believe all we want is to ease it up for you.
> 
> 
> Both ENFP and ESFP are competitive , it depends on the kind of competition ; Ne-dominant minds would prefer winning by wit ; Se-dominant minds would do it by being (rather unwittingly if charmingly) overwhelming.
> ...


In terms of competition, I prefer both. I like to win by force (it's fun) but at the same time I'm not a brute, like one really immature ESTP 8 my age who loves to torment other people through being obnoxious and intimidating, although I tend to be really intimidating, too...just not obnoxious. More HBIC-y as well as "OMG she's so well spoken and confident and doesn't care what other people think of her OMG!"

Both comments speak to me, but for very different reasons. The first one is something I would naturally think, as I don't think most men have the balls to keep up with me and I'm pleasantly surprised to find that some can. The second one is a lesson that my closest friends have taught me and exposed me to over the years to help me understand that it's okay to be vulnerable.

As for the NF's need for identity, I do sympathize with that. I want to know who I am and what I should do. I don't like being kept in the dark on such things. I can think I wanna figure it out as I go, but I like having the general idea.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

Ludi said:


> Ne is not introspective, it is not truly «random» but rather pattern-seeking, and it is certainly not as «outside-the-box» as Ni. You are using too connotative a definition for the function. Please reconsider it.


I mean I agree I could at phrased it a little better. Regardless I still don't see much pattern-seeking. Sorry.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Callie Rose said:


> In terms of competition, I prefer both. I like to win by force (it's fun) but at the same time I'm not a brute, like one really immature ESTP 8 my age who loves to torment other people through being obnoxious and intimidating, although I tend to be really intimidating, too...just not obnoxious. More HBIC-y as well as "OMG she's so well spoken and confident and doesn't care what other people think of her OMG!"
> 
> Both comments speak to me, but for very different reasons. The first one is something I would naturally think, as I don't think most men have the balls to keep up with me and I'm pleasantly surprised to find that some can. The second one is a lesson that my closest friends have taught me and exposed me to over the years to help me understand that it's okay to be vulnerable.
> 
> As for the NF's need for identity, I do sympathize with that. I want to know who I am and what I should do. I don't like being kept in the dark on such things. I can think I wanna figure it out as I go, but I like having the general idea.



ENTPs are wont to (and need to) seek some introspection and principles into their rather large-living. Do you think ENTP is now the best fit for you (out of the ...11 or so types you are considering? ;-)


----------

